# when can i have IUI after lletz



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I am new on here so don't know if i am doing it right so apologies if not.
I am 24 and been married for a year we were just about to start iui when my smear test came back cin2. I have just recently had lletz treatment and waiting for results. Does anyone know if my results come back that i have the all clear, when will i be able to start the iui. I know it takes about 8 weeks for your cervix to heal. But am i right in thinking i have to wait 6 months for my next smear to get the all clear from that until i can try iui. Please help i am desperate, this is all i can think about and all my close family and friends is either pregnant or just had a baby so i feel they don't understand and it's driving me insane.
Thanks
Haylie


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Hun,

I had lletz in November and started ivf after the all clear in the December, well actually started in Jan. Mine was g cin 1.

Good luck and hope u get the all clear.

Lisa
Xxx


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Haylie, 

Am responding as I had Letz but wasnt undergoing fertility treatment at the time.

I want to say good luck with the result, with cin 2 i am sure all will be fine.  Will you get your result by phone, if 
so that could be the time to ask and or ask your fertility doctor.  

Good luck it aint easy going through letz, can be worrying.

Jue


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Lisa, 
thanks so much after what u said I called my fertility clinic and they said as long as I have the all clear I can start iui 8 weeks from my lletz so that's great fingers crossed I get the all clear and we can get started. It's gave me something positive to think of I can't thank you enough  

Hi jue,
Thanks so much for replying it's nice to hear that your not alone. Your reply means a lot as above it looks like if I get the all clear we can get started. I'm trying not to get excited in case but heres hoping. Thanks so much for replying and so quickly


----------

